

'I've Got Nothing to Hide' and Other Misunderstandings of Privacy [pdf] - newman314
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=998565

======
fictorial
The paper is a bit long in the tooth.

~~~
newman314
It's wordy but worth the read.

